# Raw diet with owner away



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

I am seriously considering feeding my GSD a raw diet due do his allergies. However, my hb and I usually travel a couple of times a year, (will be away for a month in sept) and some weekends in the summer, requiring us to either have a dog sitter at home with Malik, or put him at the breeder (and I know she doesn't do RAW). 
I wonder what my options are in those situations. I've tried to research this on the forum with not much luck.
Thanks for the posts.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I simply made up baggies for each meal. Label the baggie "Monday AM" "Monday PM" etc. All the person would have to do is take from the freezer the day before and feed as marked; this would work best since you will take such long trips.

Sunday night, put out food for Monday and Tuesday. Food can thaw in the fridge and be good for longer. Monday night, put out food for Wed. Tues lay out for Thursday, etc. Unless your dog will eat his food frozen. Our lab preferred his frozen, Rayden wouldn't touch it unless it was thawed or even room temp.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A petsitter in your home would probably have no issues giving pre-marked, bagged raw to your dog, but a lot of times boarding kennels, breeders, and out of house places will not do it. 

Why, I'm not sure, but that's been my experience. Have you asked your breeder about it?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I never had a problem boarding when I fed RAW. The only request was that the food be "pre-bagged and measured" so I used ziplock bags and labeled what day/time to feed that bag.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

When I was unable to feed the dogs for a couple of weeks, I had everything pre bagged and then I grouped the bags together by either day of week or dominant protein source to make it even easier. I then printed out a daily feeding schedule (I think I grouped it by protein source, come to think of it), making note of which days/time of day the dogs got eggs, supplements, etc.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Probably just me, but if I were boarding my dog with someone who didn't feed raw, I'd be concerned about them watching for issues with bones.

I bought the Primal complete meal patties and figure she'll be fine for 5 days with those. I did feed them for several days to make sure she'd be okay with them first.

Just another idea.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I am getting ready to run into this problem in a few weeks. I am leaving for a week and a half....just me. DH, DS & DD will be home but they are oblivious on feeding Ava her raw. I always pre-package my meals so all I have to do is pull them out of the freezer. However, I did offer to put her on high quality kibble that week so my DH didnt have to worry. He said NO! LOL. I told him he MUST watch her the entire time she is eating to be sure there were no issues iwth the bones. Perhaps you could switch to high quality kibble while you are gone?? It's not ideal but it would illeviate a lot of concern on everyone's part.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks for all this info, I'll take everything into consideration.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My sister or her husband (or both of them) usually stay with my dogs when I'm away. My sister absolutely will not feed raw bones or other body parts. My BIL is a little more flexible, but it's easier on them to not have to deal with raw bones.

I have been using Honest Kitchen for quite a few years now, and my compromise when I'm out of town is to feed HK. I always mix it with raw meat.

Now, a month is a long time. If I was going to be gone that long (longer than 12-14 days), I would have to rethink what to do.

How about getting ground RMBs? Then you could put everything into one meal-sized containers, and no worries about choking on bones and the pet sitter not knowing what to do.

Maybe the pet sitter (or breeder, whoever is caring for the dog) could then give recreational bones a couple of times per week.

~Kristin


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Around here, we couldn't really find a suitable boarding place which was willing to feed raw. I just put Wolfie on Instinct kibble (PM) & Instinct canned foods (AM) while he's at his "hotel". The reason I picked Instinct is because it has the freeze dried raw coating on its kibble and that has seemed to work fine so far. He plays like crazy while he's boarded so he's usually famished at mealtimes. He's switched back to raw to kibble and then kibble to raw, cold turkey (no pun intended). This may not work on dogs with very sensitive stomachs.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Making up bags of food for a month is quite a task - if you have access to a natural food pet store see if they carry pre-made raw food. Best brands are Bravo and Primal. It gets expensive over the long haul, but it might help to use it as a supplement to the meals you will be making - which is what I did when I left my DH (also extremely challenged when it comes to feeding) in charge last year. I made 50% of the meals and used the pre-made for the rest. Nature's Recipe is another raw brand, though I don't like it as much as the two I mentioned above.
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue bH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

